# Harddrive Not Recognized on Mac



## keokismail (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello All,
I realize there are other threads kind of related to my topic but I have tried most of the suggestions and nothing seems to work. I recently bought a 400GB WD Portable Harddrive to store music, movies, pics, etc... on it. It was working fine for about a week with no problems. However, a few days ago, while my harddrive was connected to my Mac laptop, it fell off the bed and disconnected. The message saying "blah blah make sure you disconnect the devise properly to prevent loss of data..." popped up on screen. I later connected the harddrive to my Playstation3 and everything showed up. After that, I connected it back to my Mac and now it is not being recognized on the desktop or anywhere else. It does however show up on Disk Utility but I tried to repair the drive but this message shows up:
_"Disk Utility stopped repairing &#8220;My Passport&#8221; because the following error was encountered:

The underlying task reported failure on exit"_

I read somewhere that I should try DiskWarrior because it would definitely fix the problem. So I did. I ran the program but it is displaying this message:

_"Directory cannot be rebuilt, the file system is unsupported.
This disk is not a Macintosh disk.
This disk does not appear on the desktop.
This disk is 372.61 GB in size
...
Drive Format: FDisk Partition Scheme
File System: Windows/PC..."_

I am completely stumped! I don't know what to do. I want to be able to "fix" my harddrive and resume using it. I've restarted the computer, unplugged everything, waited, restart, and all the other obvious things. Any help would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------

